# Sexual Orientation Test



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

https://www.idrlabs.com/sexual-orientation/test.php










Your sexual orientation is 96.4% heterosexual, 92.9% homosexual, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Very much hetero, according to this. I definitely fall under "heteroflexible," though; I fantasize very little about women (compared to how much I do about men,) but I've done things with women just because. I just don't enjoy it AS much. 

I'll compare it to a bar not having your favorite beer when you feel like drinking (when you feel like fucking lol there's one you'll take otherwise, but you wouldn't if you had the first one.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Eh. 

I identify as biromantic demi-hetero (I fall in love with guys, but don't wanna bang them). But yeah, also do lean asexual at times (this is more of a recent discovery based in a long term marriage). 

Kinky, rough BDM sex is where it's at but sometimes even then it's more about the scene rather than carnal sexual arousal. It's hard for me to see sex in the same way others seem to need/want it.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Very much hetero. 

Which is a shame, I'm all for experiencing new things, but girls don't do it for me. 


* *


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

100% Heterosexual


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pretty much what I expected:


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Yea that's more or less accurate.


* *




(Which is not to say that I am less attracted to the guys that I am attracted too, it's just that there's less of them then women, and just because I am very obviously saying that just in case for the benefit of any future boyfriend who finds out I hang out here and read this, doesn't make it any less true. If that does happen, said boyfriend should know I am going to spank him for snooping through my browser history).


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, it is as it should be..


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Heterosexual. I think I've taken this test here before. Well, my results haven't changed aside from being like 97% hetero then to 100% heterosexual now. Heh.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

Your sexual orientation is 53.6% androphile, 100% gynophile, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.

Part of me that is attracted to men is not from a Gay man's viewpoint but that of a woman...who is bisexual. :wink:


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

_Your sexual orientation is 89.3% heterosexual, 67.9% homosexual, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.
_


Of course, the result was as expected. I also get a 2 on the Kinsey scale.


----------



## Scirrus (Nov 11, 2016)

pretty much.

lolgay


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

RyuukoGo said:


> Your sexual orientation is 53.6% androphile, 100% gynophile, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.
> 
> Part of me that is attracted to men is not from a Gay man's viewpoint but that of a woman...who is bisexual. :wink:


The confusion of being nonbinary?


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm still "bisexual" but this is my "female only" phase. I felt fairly Ace answering those questions though. I fantasize about sex but not really people... If that makes any sense.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

> Part of me that is attracted to men is not from a Gay man's viewpoint but that of a woman...who is bisexual.


 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


> pretty much.
> 
> lolgay






:kitteh:


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

Falling Foxes said:


> The confusion of being nonbinary?


Kinsey scale 3
"Equally heterosexual and homosexual." so maybe ?

Sort a combination of non-binary,intersex/transgender,transfeminine and so on. I ovaries and testicles. erc3:
It is amazing how HRT and the lack of T "tweaks" my sexuality .


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

Dustanddawnzone said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I both ovaries and testicles but decided two years ago to just let the "female" system rule.That female part is attracted to men as a woman would be. :heart:

Kinsey scale 3
"Equally heterosexual and homosexual."


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

"Your sexual orientation is 100% heterosexual, 32.1% homosexual, which places you in the heterosexual quadrant."

SHARE ON FACEBOOKSHARE ON TWITTERTAKE THE TEST AGAIN


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

I got 17.9% Hetero and 100% ****


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

:\ More people need to participate. :\


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

No question for me: your sexual orientation is 100% heterosexual, 0% homosexual, which places you in the heterosexual quadrant.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I become straighter with each passing year 

Sexuality comes closer to an identity rather than an orientation 

Ok maybe not, I am still bi damn it. 
But given the choice in my case I pick dick, unless she is really hot.

I stomach the prospect of romance more so with a man than a woman
Equal on sex though


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Your sexual orientation is 42.9% heterosexual, 28.6% homosexual, which places you in the asexual quadrant.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Eh....no offense but tests like these are kinda dumb because you know exactly the result you're going to get as you go along. And with 15 questions only it's especially hard to be surprised.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I like watching MMF porn but not if the guys are bisexual i.e. doing each other. I think I mostly get turned on by a libidinous woman needing more than one dude, and penises doing other penises definitely turns me off.

I once had a flatmate whose definition of being gay was "If you wake up after an orgy to a guy sucking you off and you don't get hard, you're not gay".


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Your sexual orientation is 96.4% heterosexual, 39.3% homosexual, which places you in the heterosexual quadrant.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Earth shattering


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm quite insecure and ashamed of this. :sadcloud:










Your sexual orientation is 3.6% heterosexual, 100% homosexual, which places you in the homosexual quadrant.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

I let the female part of me do the test.
"Your sexual orientation is 100% heterosexual, 32.1% homosexual, which places you in the heterosexual quadrant."
I suspect if given a chance ... a Lesbian. :wink:


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I see only ladies ngl straight/ace


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

75% heterosexual, 0% homosexual. 

(the missing 25% is probably the romantic part)


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

*Your sexual orientation is 17.9% heterosexual, 17.9% homosexual, which places you in the asexual quadrant.*


I found a lot of those difficult to answer
I get stumped by the wording. How do we define "fantasize"
Is it the personally desirable ideas, or is fantasy include anything that you imagine or entertain the thought of whether you subjectively like the idea or not? What about the word "attractive" does that mean someone I would have to personally find attractive, or someone who is merely attractive by most people's standards? Cause I'm asexual, not _blind. _And does attractive imply _sexually_ attractive_ (as in, want to have sex with), _or can it mean attraction in any form, such as visually or socially pleasant? If something is pleasant, you could say its attractive, right? Because I am drawn towards pleasant things.

I just ended up answering in the middle out of doubt_, _but depending on how the wording would be intended I might lean slightly more **** or hetero. If not-engaging was not an option, I'd prefer to have sex with a woman rather than a male, but would prefer to romance a male rather than a woman, for instance.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

100% lesbian

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

This is a weird test if you are bisexual just because like it only asks about the last two weeks and for about two weeks I liked a guy so of course it's going to say 100 percent heterosexual and 53 percent homosexual. If I liked a woman or had a gf those percentages would clearly shift. As if sexuality is some static thing.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Ttalkkugjil said:


> "Your sexual orientation is 100% heterosexual, 32.1% homosexual, which places you in the heterosexual quadrant."
> 
> SHARE ON FACEBOOKSHARE ON TWITTERTAKE THE TEST AGAIN


You are suddenly my favorite person on this forum. Why are your posts so funny?


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Your sexual orientation is 75% heterosexual, 75% homosexual, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.

Not surprised.. I knew  But I was hoping for a test to tell me if I'm Bi, Pan or Demi sexual?


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Lovable said:


> View attachment 842205
> 
> Your sexual orientation is 75% heterosexual, 75% homosexual, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.
> 
> Not surprised.. I knew  But I was hoping for a test to tell me if I'm Bi, Pan or Demi sexual?


Bi and pan are kinda the same thing: you can love anyone.

However I perceive bisexuality has an umbrella term, and pansexuality has subcategory/sub-term.

I don't think this is showing it very well, but if you are 75% attracted to people, there's this 25% left that could indicate your asexuality. But it's true it doesn't precisely say you're demi.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> Bi and pan is kinda the same thing: you can love anyone.
> 
> However I perceive bisexuality has an umbrella term, and pansexuality has subcategory/sub-term.
> 
> I don't think this is showing it very well, but if you are 75% attracted to people, there's this 25% left that could indicate your asexuality. But it's true it doesn't precisely say you're demi.


From my understanding of demi, and please do correct me if I'm off, it means you don't get a boner for anyone unless you have a bond between you.. Becasue that makes sense to me, I don't get arroused by a hot guy/girl. Yes, I can find them attractive but I often find that I don't want to be physically intimate untill I have romantic feelings for the person..


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Lovable said:


> From my understanding of demi, and please do correct me if I'm off, it means you don't get a boner for anyone unless you have a bond between you.. Becasue that makes sense to me, I don't get arroused by a hot guy/girl. Yes, I can find them attractive but I often find that I don't want to be physically intimate untill I have romantic feelings for the person..


Yeah that's basically this. Sometimes I forget not everyone is demi or in the asexual spectrum, but then I remember dating apps are a thing haha. I'd be like ''Wait hold on.....you want to get laid first? You feel sexual feelings? What about the emotional bond?''


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> I'm still "bisexual" but this is my "female only" phase. I felt fairly Ace answering those questions though. I fantasize about sex but not really people... If that makes any sense.












HAAAAAAAA... what is sexuality.

Guess I'm grey-ace or something. idek.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Your sexual orientation is 42.9% heterosexual, 3.6% homosexual, which places you in the asexual quadrant.


----------



## Innocentia (Jun 30, 2019)

Guess that makes me a lesbian.

And also fuck transphobes, I do my transition because I'm lesbian, I never wanted to be woman or man, or any gender, fuck gender assignations, fuck gender norms, and fuck all those people who will reject me while doing everything for you. My life is being made of humiliations and stigmas which deny my humanity, just to think that you exist makes me feel undeserving of love, your existance is making this life hell.

(I've been on the edge and angry lately, if you can't figure it out, I need to vent)


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

75% heterosexual
3.6% homosexual


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

*Your sexual orientation is 7.1% heterosexual, 53.6% homosexual, which places you in the homosexual quadrant.

*or

*Your sexual orientation is 7.1% heterosexual, 42.9% homosexual, which places you in the asexual quadrant.*


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I think I mostly get turned on by a libidinous woman needing more than one dude, and penises doing other penises definitely turns me off.


I'm the same way, although not really into MMF porn (but occasionally the cheating wife kind haha) 



> I once had a flatmate whose definition of being gay was "If you wake up after an orgy to a guy sucking you off and you don't get hard, you're not gay".


That is pretty specific


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Helnax (Nov 23, 2013)

*Your sexual orientation is 75% heterosexual, 82.1% homosexual, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.*

Seems pretty accurate!


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

At least the test also included romantic attraction, but then again it is still called bi*sexual*. 

It is a bit misleading when my romantic attraction tilts towards females by a whole lot, while my sexual attraction tilts towards males. Anyone interpreting this would think I prefer females to males by a small margin and that I would be indifferent towards dating males vs females. 

Not the case, because I don't think I would ever steadily date a man. It wouldn't generate the same emotional highs, nor would it fit in my fantasies when it comes to getting into shared life commitments. So, despite males being way more satisfying in bed, I'd still prefer to sit at the restaurant table with a female in some overly romantic scene.

Pretty hopeless ... i'd be more at peace if my brain would go 90% hetero or 90% gay (not both), I don't care which one. Anything better than this ...


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

lol


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know....maybe because it's clear for me, but this test seemed to scream: ''Well.....Do you like cock or the vayjay???''

But seeing the results from the rest of you, I guess it's more complicated than that?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I decided to retake this test

I saw my last answer was when I had just been having sex with women but was dating only men; before I had a relationship with woman and started dating women too.

Anyways stills bisexual. But notified the **** number increased from before. Just answered based on anything the last two weeks. Sounds about right.


----------

